# Programmierer gesucht



## welterde (6. Jan 2005)

hy leute,
Ich und mein Freund cyberluk programmieren ein Spiel namens javalink und wir bräuchten noch Programmierer er müsste kein Profi oder Guru sein aber er sollte:
a) Englisch können
b) kein absoluter anfänger sein

Momentan haben wir noch nicht wirklich viel programmiert. Das Spiel wird ein Hackerspiel in dem man sich in einer virtuellen Welt umher bewegen kann und neue PC sachen kaufen natürlich hacken, etc, etc ...
Wer sich mit Grafik auskennt ist auch wilkommen.
Forum
mfg welterde


----------



## Griffin (6. Jan 2005)

Die Idee find ich gut und ich wär auch gern dabei, leider denke ich ist mein Wissen über Java und Games bischen beschränkt :/
Aber ich kann euch ein Spiel sagen, dass ebenfalls das gleiche Spielprinzip hat: Uplink. Seit ihr durch das Spiel vielleicht auf die Idee gekommen? Der Name Javalink ähnelt dem sehr


----------



## welterde (6. Jan 2005)

hehe ich zock auch Uplink nur hats keine MultiPlayer unterstütztung gehabt also machen wirs eben.
Was kannst du denn schon?(falls du es im Forum nich sagen willst kannst mir auch ne Nachricht schicken)


----------



## Griffin (7. Jan 2005)

Da haben wir ja schon das erste Problem. Ich habe noch rein gar nicht mit Internet und Netzwerk bei Java gemacht. Also kann ich beim Multiplayer part gar nicht helfen. Außerdem hab ich zwar ein zwei Spiele Tutorials gelesen und behandelt, aber es fehlt halt an Praxis (hab da keine großen Übungen mit gemacht).
Aber falls ihr abunzu sehr einfache Aufgaben haben solltet, dann wäre ich gern bereit zu helfen


----------



## welterde (7. Jan 2005)

ok dann meld dich mal im Forum.
Naja es geht ja erst in einem Monat richtig los.
Aber jede Hilfe ist Wilkommen
Kannst du Englisch


----------



## raven (7. Jan 2005)

nur mal ne kleine Frage aus neugier. Was soll das denn für ein Spiel werden? Also aus welcher Perspektive sieht man das Spiel (Vogelperspektive von der Seite 2D usw.)?


----------



## Griffin (7. Jan 2005)

So hab mich mal da im Forum angemeldet (Griffin).
Und ja, ich kann Englisch. Mich würd es eigentlich wundern, wenn jemand der jüngeren Generation, kein Englisch kann!

Zur Grafik:
Wenn das so ähnlich wie das Spiel Uplink sein wird, dann wird es ein 2D Game. Mann sitzt sozusagen an einem PC terminal. Von dort kann man sich mithilfe von nützlichen Programmen (Crackern,Decyphern,Bypassern, uvm.) Zugang zu allen Rechnern in der Spiel Welt beschaffen. Wobei manche System besser geschützt als andere sind.
In Uplink ist es so, dass man viel mit der Maus arbeitet. Abundzu hat man paar Befehle in eine Konsole geschrieben aber das wars auch.


----------



## welterde (8. Jan 2005)

Nene nich so exakt man wird sich auch durch eine virtuelle Welt bewegen können.
Da kann man sich dann neue Pc sachen kaufen Software ...
Wird in 3d
Weder ich noch du werden die 3d Grafik machen müssen.
Cyberluk(nich aus diesem Forum) wird uns auch helfen.


----------



## Griffin (8. Jan 2005)

Na gut, das ist um einiges Spannender als Uplink. Aber wird diese 3D Welt einen tieferen Sinn für das Spiel haben? Also nicht nur mal Shoppen gehen, sondern auch Auftäge erledigen, indem man sich in eine Firma einschleicht und von dort hackt!?


----------



## welterde (8. Jan 2005)

bingo und damit werden ganz von allein Wlans möglich man wird später eigene Firmen aufmachen können und Lans erstellen ... Und es soll auch ein PluginSystem geben so dass jeder der Java kann kann eigene Plugins erstellen.
Übrigends Cyberluk hat einen Server
PS: wenn du mitmachen willst dann nimm NetBeans 4.0


----------



## Roar (8. Jan 2005)

hört sich lsutig an, will ich ma spieln wenns fertig ist 

und ne bestimmte IDE würde ich 0%ig für zusammenarbeit voraussetzen ...


----------



## welterde (8. Jan 2005)

tja sagen wir es wird ein Tool forausgesetzt dass CVS Archiv zugang erlaubt weil ohne is man ziemlich aufgeschmissen.
Und I-Net brauch ich net vorauszusetzen da ohne I-Net keine Antwort


----------



## Roar (8. Jan 2005)

öhh eigentlich kann jede relativ gute IDE cvs.. sogar JCreator (pro jedenfalls) kann das...


----------



## welterde (9. Jan 2005)

Was is wenn er aber zum Beispiel Kwrite under Linux nehmen will des kann kein CVS 
aber es wär schon gut wenn alle NetBeans 4.0 nehmen oder sagen wenn alle die gleiche nehmen.
hab festgestellt JBuilder-Nb4.0 is der unterschied kleiner als 3.6 nach 4.0


----------



## Guest (21. Jan 2005)

In Kwrite ist zwar kein CVS integriert, aber benutzen kannst du es doch wohl trotzdem.


----------

